# Convertible Wind Deflector



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Does anyone know the part number and price on the wind deflector that fits behind the front seats in the convertible? A friend of mine who has a convertible said that it is a "must have" item.

I'm doing an ED in May--will be driving for about a week over there. Is this an item that I should purchase and install in Europe or is it something I can do without until the car arrives in the states.

Thanks.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I concur that it is a great add on for converts.I do not have the part number as we negotiated this as a "freebie when buying. As to install,you can put it on or off in 2 mins.no parts or mods needed.Beware of retail pricing on these=about $500 try to get it as a throw in or check the parts specialists. It really does extend the top down usability factor hot and cold and makes your female friends hair much happier. All that being said rhe buffeting is not bad even without it so you can survive without getting it on day one. Congratulations and enjoy,You will love it. PS Did you decide on blue or black top? If your getting the Mystic I can't recommend the blue top high enough,it goes beautifully with Topsz/Mystic.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe Alex or someone can find what they go for in Europe for you?


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

Clarke said:


> *Maybe Alex or someone can find what they go for in Europe for you? *


The wind deflector costs 310 EURO in Germany.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks for the information on the cost. If anyone has the part number, that would be great too.

Clarke, at this point, I'm going with a black top because I haven't been able to see any pics/website simulations of Mystic with a blue top. My dealer said that he's seen some color combinations with a blue top which did not look good, but has never seen a black top which did not look fine. 

Based on the publicity photos, I think the blue top would be fine, but the Canada pictures (under bright lights) make me skittish.

My estimated production date is 4/4. BMW has not changed their website yet, but hopefully will do so soon.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

very reflective here....


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

and here


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

*No part number needed.*

They sell them at the delivery center in Munich. So when you pick up your car, just go into the shop and pick one up. It attaches to the car and they will attach the receipt to your car invoice so it ships with the car back to the states and is covered by the shipping insurance. It will arrive with the car. This is what I did last year. Also the deflector bag is great for carrying the free delivery car mats back to the states with you.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

do you remember what you paid for it? I figure that if it is 310 Euros (as Mr. Janne indicated) plus 15% VAT, the total price would be 355.5 Euros or approx $370. I saw one in the Roundel for 339 (I assume plus shipping)..... is it worth buying over there, in your opinion?


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

It's definately worth buying over there. I think it was just under 300º and with VAT it came to 311º or something like that. If you are doing ED I really don't see any other choice. It's great to have on your ED trip, it transports back with the car, it's a relatively good deal, and it's just convenient.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: No part number needed.*



jl5555 said:


> *They sell them at the delivery center in Munich. So when you pick up your car, just go into the shop and pick one up. It attaches to the car and they will attach the receipt to your car invoice so it ships with the car back to the states and is covered by the shipping insurance. It will arrive with the car. This is what I did last year. Also the deflector bag is great for carrying the free delivery car mats back to the states with you. *


FYI... You don't need to cary the mats back... if you leave them in the car, they will make it to the US just fine...

I bought one for my mom as a christmas gift right before she got her car... It really is a great accessory for the cabs... I paid a little over $400 at a dealer in Phoenix (including CCA discount and tax). Unfortuantely, I ran out of time to get it shipped from anyplace else after (sorry to say this Jon) Cutter didn't respond to my email inquiry for a price quote (and 15 months later, still no response).


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: No part number needed.*



ZBB 325Ci said:


> *FYI... You don't need to cary the mats back... if you leave them in the car, they will make it to the US just fine... *


Oh I know that  The reason to take the mats with you is so the car arrives *without* the mats. Most dealers then provide a second set of mats free. So I end up with two sets of mats, manuals, etc.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

jrubens said:


> *Clarke, at this point, I'm going with a black top because I haven't been able to see any pics/website simulations of Mystic with a blue top. My dealer said that he's seen some color combinations with a blue top which did not look good, but has never seen a black top which did not look fine. *


I choose black top on Mystic blue too, after try all combinations live and not. Montana Gray Leather interiors also.
Production 3/03, delivering at end of March.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I thought that VAT was around 15%


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: No part number needed.*



jl5555 said:


> *Oh I know that  The reason to take the mats with you is so the car arrives without the mats. Most dealers then provide a second set of mats free. So I end up with two sets of mats, manuals, etc. *


tricky, tricky, tricky...

I wish I thought of that now...


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

jrubens said:


> *I thought that VAT was around 15% *


Sheesh, so many details for you BMW geeks. Ok, so I went and dug up the receipt from _Boutique Freimann_ from last year when I picked up my 325Cic in Munich and bought a wind deflector _Windshutz E46_. Item # 54317037729.

The price was total of 319.99 EUR, 16% VAT was 44.14 EUR, the price was 275.85 EUR. They work it backwards like that. Keep in mind that in April 2002 when I was there the dollar was trading above the Euro, today it's slightly below so it will be more expensive. I also don't know if the price has changed.

Just so you know, the _Boutique Freimann_ is the little shop selling BMW lifestyle gear on the first floor of the Munich delivery center. The phone number is 089/382-21959, fax number is 089/382-39072.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

jl5555: I did not realize that the price you were listing before was inclusive of VAT. It sounds like the place to buy it is definitely the boutique, as long as the price has stayed close to the same....

Thanks for the info!


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*Wind Defelector*

I was also considering purchasing it in Munich. However my dealer is willing to sell it to me for about $350. Based on current exchange rate it appears not to make sense on purchasing it abroad.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Wind Defelector*



loubct said:


> *I was also considering purchasing it in Munich. However my dealer is willing to sell it to me for about $350. Based on current exchange rate it appears not to make sense on purchasing it abroad. *


Except for the fact that you get to *use* it while you're over in Europe. The thing adds immeasurably to the top-down experience, especially when driving 100+ MPH on the Spanish highways!! 

And only a fool would carry the thing all the way over from the States when you can buy it there.


----------



## kevinjs (Mar 8, 2003)

can you leave the wind deflector in the auto for shipping, or is that saying goodbye to it?


----------

